# Need a new prop... opionons



## ggoodman (Jun 16, 2013)

johnson 25 on a 14' panga. trim tabs and foil. tool the foil off and motor blew out on turns or waves with it on I get no blow out. tops out at 24ish MPH.

current prop is a I assume factory prop and it's beat up and chipped. boat came with a mint 10x15 I have not tried but I think it would drop the RPM to much. I have a tiny tach but not sure what RPM i should be turning at WOT. 

We have lots of rocks and oyster beds so I am not looking to dump a bunch into a new prop to shatter on a new or shifted oyster bed. Was looking at a basic solas amita.

I would like to set back and raise the motor som as the boat doesnt deaft much and the cave plate is about an inch below the bottom of the tunnel to the rear.

Thanks for the input.


----------

